# Calling All Wa Herpers!



## Timotei (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey i was just wanting to know how many other WA herpers there are ? how many of you in the Perth region ? we need to stick together against the injustice that is our licensing system! :lol:


----------



## mitchdiamond (Nov 20, 2006)

I heard that you cant keep very many species.What can you keep i was just wondering


----------



## gillsy (Nov 20, 2006)

Only what is caught and bred within WA, no import from other states.


----------



## Benan (Nov 20, 2006)

Lmao drive to another state.. buy a load of herps.. drive back and be like "zomg i caught them in my backyard"

then breed sell etc <3


----------



## gillsy (Nov 20, 2006)

You have to be a licensed to capture them from the wild. 

www.pilbarapythons.com.au are one, there aren't to many licensed to it.

Also if you 'catch' an eastern species, how are you going to explain that, plus it would be the same as corn snakes here it would get destroyed.


----------



## Benan (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay use this line "My wife was pregnant with reptiles" LOL its fool proof. 

any way back on topic.. WA seems to suck


----------



## gillsy (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah and from my understanding its only fairly recent they've been allowed to keep anything.

But also as much as I disaggree taking from the wild, they are also trying to breed up their captive breeding stock.

It would also help introduce new genectics into the eastern captive stocks, which I know some people have done.


----------



## Timotei (Nov 21, 2006)

Umm... no, WA does not suck. The primary purpose of this thread was to discover who else here was from WA...


----------



## Benan (Nov 21, 2006)

Timotei said:


> Umm... no, WA does not suck. The primary purpose of this thread was to discover who else here was from WA...



Depends where you live.. My dads working over there in the middle of no where. just red dirt every where.. lol that would suck to live there..
​


----------



## benji (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm for WA.
yay for me.


----------



## Kiwiboy (Nov 21, 2006)

Im from WA too


----------



## Timotei (Nov 21, 2006)

Benan said:


> Depends where you live.. My dads working over there in the middle of no where. just red dirt every where.. lol that would suck to live there..
> ​



I get very frustrated wen eastern states people try to tell me that WA is dullsville, it's not, and the whole of WA is not lyk the place mentioned above. We do have the smallest density out of all the states, we hav the largest land mass. There's red dirt in a lot of places.

Neways, it's good 2 see Benji and Kiwiboy, and i know there are a few others, it's ok! You can come out of the shadows!


----------



## glacey (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep Im Perth as well

Nothing wrong with WA.............especially if you have property here that has literally doubled it's value in recent times 

Yes we have a tough licensing system, however there doesn't seem to be a huge market for animals - we do have 24+ dealers. Although Ive had nothing to do with them, the only dedicated retail outlet Rocky Reptiles downsized a year or so ago, so thats probably a good indication of the market place.


----------



## Timotei (Nov 22, 2006)

Nope, didn't downsize at all, changed their name! They've actually grown, and now offer the widest supply at the best prices (Lol, sound lyk i'm pitching something here). If you want i can PM you some info.


----------



## glacey (Nov 22, 2006)

No thats fine thanks - the dealers that I've bought from have all been fantastic and I'd only ever buy from them........


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 22, 2006)

?? huh, im pretty sure that Pilbarapythons and westaussie, have the best prices in WA, i also hear that westaussie has about the largest variety of herps.?


----------



## Timotei (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, actually living in WA myself and having an active involvement in the herp community, i can tell you that Reptile Trader promises lowest prices in WA.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 22, 2006)

Well since my colleague lives, and has a catch permit in WA, (pilbarapythons), i can tell you right now that he is cheaper, and always will be.!!

Correct me if im wrong but dont they sell womas for 6 grand a pair??, daves are only 5 grand.?
Much cheaper.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 22, 2006)

Come on guys lets put this in to perspective a bit. Firstly it is clear that the Reptile trader has some reptiles advertised at a much higher price than some of his competitors. For example BHPs $1800 each verses West Aussie Reptiles $1400 each etc. With some reptiles though, for example Stimsons they are indeed advertised cheaper. The main point though, is that if he stands by the claim to be the cheapest and actually is then this is great. I personally do not know of any one who has put this to the test regularly though, so can not really comment. If it was me however I would probably at least start by having my advertised price at the oppositions advertised price in the first place but that is clearly their business and good luck to them.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Timotei (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey dave, 

Trueblue, my point about them being the cheapest is because they claim to be the cheapest, they will match or beat any given price. Neways not quite sure why im having this argument with someone from QLD... this thread was MEANT for WA HERPERS to CHAT!!! lol


----------



## Timotei (Nov 22, 2006)

And i wasnt wanting to start a sales pitch for RT anyways!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, you stated that they are the CHEAPEST in WA, yet they clearly are not.??
Now you say they claim to be.?????


----------



## Timotei (Nov 22, 2006)

Just drop it, please.


----------



## glacey (Nov 22, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> ?? huh, im pretty sure that Pilbarapythons and westaussie, have the best prices in WA, i also hear that westaussie has about the largest variety of herps.?



Yep westaussie does have the largest variety of herps in WA.

I'm aware of dealers in WA currently selling carpets and womas for considerably cheaper than RT


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 22, 2006)

Timotei said:


> I get very frustrated wen eastern states people try to tell me that WA is dullsville


 
Um WA is dullsville - go down Murray, Hay st or Wellington St on a weekend night, oh.....yawn. But its a nice place for raising families and used to be cheap. 

On the herp scene there are some really great people around but some of the dealers do seem to be a little paranoid/guarded, that will blow over once CB repitles become more common and there is less money to be made. 

It needs to be remembered that it a very young legal hobby and things will settle down eventually. As far as a Perth based group goes RT seems to be having a get together regularly and is the defact group, although being a dealer he has made it a little exclusive.

Sten


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

I regret starting this thread, for crying out loud just won't ask in future.


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 23, 2006)

Timotei said:


> I regret starting this thread, for crying out loud just won't ask in future.


 
Timotei why? It takes all kinds.


----------



## Noxious (Nov 23, 2006)

Reptile trader cheapest in Perth? what a joke.

Ken can throw around all kinds of crazy claims, at the end of the day it don't mean jack!


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

*clears throat*


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 23, 2006)

well as someone whom also lives in west australia - i wouldn't go past westaussie, no offence pilbarapythons i've heard great things but i like to see my snakey or whatever before i buy it =) and i'm too lazy to go that far north.
i've looked at reptile trader and i'm not nearly as impressed as i am with westaussie's collection which i have seen with my own eyes


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 23, 2006)

not to mention the support advice and patience the guy gives as well


----------



## troynlesa (Nov 23, 2006)

Well...my opinion...and i feel its granted as many others have voiced theirs too....WA is a very laid backed state....often referred to as dullsville...Ive been to every capital in Australia and I know why most Eastern stater's bag us....cause they're jealous.....I know i would be! As for the typical replies on this thread...shame on ya'll.....Quoting shop prices in a state u dont even live in.....how would you know what really happens here,surely you dont believe every peice of gossip you read....Baggin someone for having higher prices than other's advertise means nothing, retail outlets, regardless what type, will often all too happily price match...Dave, your post was the perfect answer for this argument.....Timotei, chill buddy, u wont change them and be damned if Im gonna try....U just stick to what u believe in......no need for rufflin feathers....yet

BTW this thread was originally posted to see who was from WA and about our system.....Im from WA timotei......have added u to my buddy list.....seeya at the bbq

Honestly APS is going downhill fast and its because people dont think about the repercussions of their posts. Stop the sarcasm!!!! its not funny anymore...and its turning people away

Troy


----------



## Timotei (Nov 24, 2006)

Too rite Troy, nothing i say will change neone's opinions. Lyk i've sed before, i often don't think before posting.


----------



## troynlesa (Nov 24, 2006)

Timotei said:


> Too rite Troy, nothing i say will change neone's opinions. Lyk i've sed before, i often don't think before posting.




Stay cool timotei, your the dragon king....

Troy


----------



## Timotei (Nov 24, 2006)

Hehehe


----------



## Vipercat (Nov 26, 2006)

ooops am i too late ... im from W.A.


----------



## troynlesa (Nov 26, 2006)

Na never too late vipercat...

Troy


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 28, 2006)

what barbecue?


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 28, 2006)

oh and by the way not to add fuel to the fire...but i live in WA, so does PilbaraPythons, and the "sarcastic" member you were talking about "TrueBlue", well he is a well respected member on this site and i dont think he was meaning any harm. I hadn't even heard reptile trader mentioned on here til Timotei came along *shrug*


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey all, im from WA...i used to live (and grew up) in perth but am living up north atm for work (i live in Broome), however i will be home again soon yay!!!

I think our licencing system is ok sometimes...But adrian coleman has been in his job tooo long...I had me beardies for over a year and wanted to uprade straight to a cat 4 so i could get womas and bhp's and me local CALM officer said he see's no probs with it, but adrian had to approve it...Rang him and he said no straight away, yet dave from pilbara pythons was tellin me a lady with NO real experinece in herps got a cat 4 straight away!!! how backwards!!!

anyways, Perth is a great place as is WA...

Also i havent used west aussie? (if someone can give me their web addy?) but have looked around at a few other places...I brought my SW carpy from Armadale Reptile Centre for $880 where as all others i did check were sellin em for like around $1000...Also i know ARC has woma hatchlings atm but arnt sellin till they are 1 year old and they are sellin for $1100 where most are around the $2000 + mark...I also love their service and speak to them regularly...really good people... Would love to be down there to meet other herpers/breeders and dealers tho...

And dave sounds like a nice guy on da phone (i should take a drive down and visit ya m8...LoL) i prolly live the closest on the site...hahaha

I was however (not bad mouthing) warned against using Ken at RT...dunno why the person wouldnt tell me, just said to "make sure you have a really good look at the animals he's sellin..." Whats others dealings with Ken been like?

Ash...


----------



## glacey (Nov 28, 2006)

West Aussie www.westaussiereptiles.com 

The exotic fish place in Wangara is also really good - havent bought snakes from them, but have only heard good things.

RT say they'll match any price, so I'm assuming that means they'll match the $1100 for woma's


----------



## Vipercat (Nov 28, 2006)

I got my Imbricata from Exotic in Wangara and even though they didnt have it at the same price i had seen elsewhere he had no probs matching the price and was extremely helpful with info when i told him i as building my own enclosure


----------



## glacey (Nov 28, 2006)

glacey said:


> West Aussie www.westaussiereptiles.com
> 
> The exotic fish place in Wangara is also really good - havent bought snakes from them, but have only heard good things.
> 
> RT say they'll match any price, so I'm assuming that means they'll match the $1100 for woma's



Sorry should've been www.westaussiereptiles.com.au


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

thx heaps....


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

hey they have pics of my town...*******s...LoL some of em are almost identical to my personal phot collection!!!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

**** $3000 for Woma's, i can get em less then 1/2 that price!!!


----------



## Noxious (Nov 28, 2006)

Vipercat said:


> I got my Imbricata from Exotic in Wangara and even though they didnt have it at the same price i had seen elsewhere he had no probs matching the price and was extremely helpful with info when i told him i as building my own enclosure



Great store, good staff. Ask for Alex or Kev..


----------



## westaussie (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes I am in W.A . 
my prices are my prices and could be a little cheaper or a little bit more pricey than others, I am not really sure as I dont keep up to date with other dealers (unless they are actually herpers - and there is only a couple of them). But I do give 100% guarantee on my animals and all the advice and support that is needed. 

I am sometimes hard to get hold of as I spend alot of time in the field as well as reptile displays and looking after probably one of w.a's largest reptile collections, and, at this time of year, busy with the demand for reptile rescues and relocations.

I grew up in W.A with a passion for reptiles, during a time that keeping pet reptiles was considered a criminal offence. I pursued my hobby by study and field observations and learning from some of this states best herpetologists. I find it interesting that so many people consider thier pet reptiles based on price (there are far more important factors to consider)

I make an offer to licenced W.A reptile keepers under the age of 18. The fisrt one to ring me can have a free Nthn spiny tail gecko (Strophrurus cilliaris) along with a free plastic housing starter kit .

If any other dealers (petshops) in Perth can match that price then we will make more than one kid happy this christmas. 

G.Davies


----------



## Earthling (Nov 29, 2006)

Good words Troy.

People bag WA a lot Ive found but its usually ignorance, or they prefer the bright lights of Goldcoast etc to keep them occupied(each to their own).
Majority of people that holiday over their love it.

Tomotei Im a born and bred WAin and whilst i never got into herps back then there was a lot of interest. Biggest downer to people being able to buy herps was money. Not only was/is the licencing system ridiculously expensive but the herps themselves are usually expensive. Plus you cant do any breeding etc unless you want to spend even more money. This used to be the case and I presume still is.

If enough people got together and continually lobied for cheaper licencing and what ever else you think is fair regarding the keeping of herps Im sure things will change. It may take time though. 
From previous threads people are trying to change things ( though not much luck from my understanding).... however, the MORE people who advocate for change the quicker change will happen.
Good subject thread.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 29, 2006)

If you want to make the much-needed changes to both the extraordinary costs of keeping in WA, and the restrictive lists, you will have to begin lobbying CALM's (or whatever it's called now) political masters relentlessly. There are fees imposed by CALM that bear absolutely no relationship to the actual license processing costs - for example, when I moved from a Cat 4 to Cat 5 dealer, I paid CALM $150 for an officer to come out and inspect 2 cages to ensure they had 6mm glass and locks, and this is on top of the very high Cat 5 licence fee!!! The "after hours airport inspection fee" is another arbitary imposition, $320 if your consignment comes in after 4.30pm and before whatever they categorise "opening time" in the morning - can't remember what it is.

CALM organised a "Consultative Committee" which was supposed to meet regularly to make running adjustments to the (then) new legislation - as far as I know I'm still a member - I haven't resigned, and our last meeting was around October 04, we were told by CALM that to meet again before Xmas that year was too difficult (?), and the're hasn't been a meeting since. At the time of discussing the new regs (I was on the negotiating team for some years prior to the introduction of the new rules) we were assured by CALM that a full review of the operation of the new system, including species and categories, would be undertaken after the first year of operation - this has never even looked like happening.

The big stick that CALM will wave is that few people are fulfilling their responsibilities with regard to paperwork, so until that is addressed, there won't be any consideration of change. The fact that they have made the paperwork/reporting so onerous, especially if you have a large collection, seems not to matter.

The only way you will bring about change to CALM is to sensibly voice your COLLECTIVE concerns the Minister for the Environment , and PERSIST... Reptile keepers per se don't have a lot of lobbying power, and you will need to articulate your concerns clearly. I'd had enough after 55 years of living in WA, and although I feel some pride that we actually did get something happening there with herps after many years of effort, someone else needs to pick up the baton and run with it - significant changes do need to be made - theoretically you're all worthy citizens of WA who's needs deserve respect from the bureaucrats who "serve" you. You are entitled to it, and I don't think you're getting it at the moment. Although personally I had few complaints with CALM, its treatment of reptile keepers borders on harassment in my opinion, and it has been the same for decades.

I live in northern NSW now, and have found NPWS here to be helpful, cooperative and efficient in my dealings with them.

I'm sorry Timotei, to have possibly hijacked your thread, but I am a WA native, have a very long history of dealings with CALM, so maybe you will forgive my intrusion.

But as I said, you will have to PERSIST, because while you remain quiet and don't protest as an organised body, CALM will be happy to maintain the status quo. They know that you will give up from the sheer fatigue of beating your heads against a brick wall... they've done it for years.

Jamie.


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 29, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> I think our licencing system is ok sometimes...But adrian coleman has been in his job tooo long...I had me beardies for over a year and wanted to uprade straight to a cat 4 so i could get womas and bhp's and me local CALM officer said he see's no probs with it, but adrian had to approve it...Rang him and he said no straight away, yet dave from pilbara pythons was tellin me a lady with NO real experinece in herps got a cat 4 straight away!!! how backwards!!!


 
The main reason you'd get knocked back is if you'd missed getting you paper work in on time. Adrian approved my Cat 4 and had sent me the paper work in the mail the next day. The lady who was approved straight away for a Cat 4 is associated with a vet who is a reptile specialist. IMO he 's done a great job

Sten


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 29, 2006)

westaussie said:


> Yes I am in W.A .
> I make an offer to licenced W.A reptile keepers under the age of 18. The fisrt one to ring me can have a free Nthn spiny tail gecko (Strophrurus cilliaris) along with a free plastic housing starter kit .


 
Good Work Gary


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey all, yes she may be "associated" in a vet, but as dave told me she had no real exp with keeping them, when i asked Adrian bout doin any courses to help jump from cat 2 -cat 4, he said no cos they werent interested in knowing that you can handle them...They were more interested in knowing that you have the necesary husbandry techniques for them to be kept succesfully...I still had exp in keeping beardies before this...I understand that he was doin his job, but he was quite rude everytime i speak to him...a quite few people have also agreed with me in this aspect...

Also @ westaussie, im not bagging your prices, merely just expressing that you were charging $3000 for a woma where i can get it or $1100....Also im not doubting that you have a large collection, but i guarantee that the breeder i can get them from have probably got just as large if not larger collection and 28 years in exp, which he gets from working with them at Perth Zoo...He owns a reptile park that people can visit and also lives there and has a collection large enough and varied enough that he has a zoo licence...I found his support and service VERY good and i still regularly talk to him now...They provide a guarantee of there reptiles also and love them like there own children, and therefore dont care that they are charging a lower price than ALOT of people because they much prefer that the herps go to a good home and they like to make sure they will be looked after properly...However i hope you dont see this as an attack against you, as its not and i would some day love to meet you and talk herps, and check out your stock...I may even ring you just to have a chat...


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

stencorp69 said:


> The main reason you'd get knocked back is if you'd missed getting you paper work in on time. Adrian approved my Cat 4 and had sent me the paper work in the mail the next day.
> 
> Sten



Did you have a cat 3 before upgrading to the cat 4?


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 29, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> Did you have a cat 3 before upgrading to the cat 4?


 
Yes I had a Cat 3.

I rang the ARC and they don't have any WOMA at the moment - they have some eggs in the incubator, but the power went off last night for 4 hours so they said they may not have any. It will be about 6 months before you'll be able to buy them.

Sten


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

stencorp69 said:


> Yes I had a Cat 3.
> 
> I rang the ARC and they don't have any WOMA at the moment - they have some eggs in the incubator, but the power went off last night for 4 hours so they said they may not have any. It will be about 6 months before you'll be able to buy them.
> 
> Sten




I can get em earlier mate...hehehe i know them (klouse and nicky fairly well)...lol


----------



## westaussie (Nov 30, 2006)

ha ha that would be (Klaas and Mickey) you know quite well


----------



## troynlesa (Dec 5, 2006)

maybe its mieke.....was in horse welfare with her for a while...nice people...great park


----------



## Notechis (Dec 5, 2006)

How can anybody call W.A dullsville when we have adders like this in our backyards.


----------



## troynlesa (Dec 11, 2006)

sweet as picture notechis!!! is that a black headed wellsi


----------



## Notechis (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep, Black headed wellsi it is.


----------



## stencorp69 (Jan 31, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> ...I brought my SW carpy from Armadale Reptile Centre for $880 where as all others i did check were sellin em for like around $1000...Also i know ARC has woma hatchlings atm but arnt sellin till they are 1 year old and they are sellin for $1100 where most are around the $2000 + mark...I also love their service and speak to them regularly...really good people... Would love to be down there to meet other herpers/breeders and dealers tho...


 
Hey Ash thanks for the tip I picked up a pair of Woma from them today price comparable to the eastern states- I've attached the pics


----------

